# Deramores free pattern



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/Erika-Knight-reindeer-jacket.pdf


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cute. Thanks!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my....sooo cute!!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern. I'm sure many KPers will have a go at creating this.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's super cute! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

On the list three times. This is so cute. I wish there were a few more sizes (up to 10 or so). I could see my grand children wearing these in bright colours with white for the intarsia part. Thank you.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Very cute! Thank you


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

Really a neat pattern. I have some bulky black and gray yarn I've had for ages and I'm thinking about making a jacket for myself using the charts for the deer and trees if I can figure out how to size it big enough. Maybe just using a basic jacket pattern for adults.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx so much lovely


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------

